

Easily host (nearly-)static sites on AppEngine. - StavrosK
https://github.com/stochastic-technologies/static-appengine-hoster/

======
StavrosK
Hey everyone, I wrote this a while ago to host static sites on GAE (or on your
own server, it should also work fine there). You just drop the site in the
templates folder and upload, and you're set.

You can also use Jinja2 if you like, or stick the output from your favorite
static site generator there. Both should work equally well.

